# More Problems, Crank seal leaking now... UGH!



## Ariens28 (Oct 2, 2014)

Well noticed base had oil around it and started looking around, once I took the belt cover off and started looking around I noticed oil leaking down from the crank seal all over the front of the engine... Brand new engine, leaking crank seal... Nice........ Called the dealer and their going to come get it tomorrow morning 

Hope it's not gone long, I need a blower but it shouldn't be going in for leaking crank seal in the first place


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Ariens28 said:


> Well noticed base had oil around it and started looking around, once I took the belt cover off and started looking around I noticed oil leaking down from the crank seal all over the front of the engine... Brand new engine, leaking crank seal... Nice........ Called the dealer and their going to come get it tomorrow morning
> 
> Hope it's not gone long, I need a blower but it shouldn't be going in for leaking crank seal in the first place


Do they have a lemon law for blowers?


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

New engine ? Did you install the predator engine ?


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Ariens28 said:


> Well noticed base had oil around it and started looking around, once I took the belt cover off and started looking around I noticed oil leaking down from the crank seal all over the front of the engine... Brand new engine, leaking crank seal... Nice........ Called the dealer and their going to come get it tomorrow morning
> 
> Hope it's not gone long, I need a blower but it shouldn't be going in for leaking crank seal in the first place


 
just an fyi, the seal conditioner/leak treatment stuff they sell at the auto parts store, for engines- it works. if you get an older machine with a leaky seal or gasket and don't have time to change it out, buy a bottle of that stuff and put it in the engine.

the trans/hydraulic leak sealer works too. I fixed a 3 ton hydraulic jack with it and it's been going strong now for 5 years.


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

that stuff does work. but the problem is it makes the seals swell up. so yes it does ''stop'' the leak. but it swells up all the seals, including the good ones that were not leaking. so when you stop putting that stuff (when the crank seal will be changed). the other seals will start to leak.
Also, it's takes some time to swell and stop the leak.
now thats based on my experience in cars, probably the same for snowblowers ?

as for the lemon law. in now in my region when you send a ''mise en demeure'' wich is a legal paper that says if they dont take action and solve your probem, you will take them to court. that usualy motivates the company to act and fix the problem to your satisfaction.
but for a small engine it might be harder. if you bought a 200$ harbor freight 1 year ago. the legal warranty is probably over.
which engine did you buy, and when did you buy it ? did you have many problems ?


----------



## Ariens28 (Oct 2, 2014)

It's a new blower with 5 hours on it


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

That really stinks. There's an Ariens rep on nere now, I believe. Maybe she can direct your plan of action.


----------



## pwm (Jun 12, 2014)

I had the same problem with my brand new Ariens Pro 28" with the B&S 420cc. I didn't want to have anything more to do with it, so I took it back to Home Depot and got my money back.

I now have a big nasty oil stain on my garage floor as a permanent reminder.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

pwm said:


> I had the same problem with my brand new Ariens Pro 28" with the B&S 420cc. I didn't want to have anything more to do with it, so I took it back to Home Depot and got my money back.
> 
> I now have a big nasty oil stain on my garage floor as a permanent reminder.


Did you buy some other brand machine?


----------



## Ariens28 (Oct 2, 2014)

I called the dealer and they picked it up this morning, still not pleased with it leaking oil not to mention the belt problem not engaging the auger like it should, it hasn't been living up to expectations so far


----------



## pwm (Jun 12, 2014)

I had a choice to make.
Door number one: Ariens with an oil leak.
Door number two: Craftsman and $900 cash.

I bought a Craftsman 30" with the MTD Powermore 420cc on it. It was $900 less than the Ariens. That's about 50% less!.

I've used it twice so far this winter and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Ariens Company (Nov 1, 2013)

Ariens28 said:


> Well noticed base had oil around it and started looking around, once I took the belt cover off and started looking around I noticed oil leaking down from the crank seal all over the front of the engine... Brand new engine, leaking crank seal... Nice........ Called the dealer and their going to come get it tomorrow morning
> 
> Hope it's not gone long, I need a blower but it shouldn't be going in for leaking crank seal in the first place


Ariens28 -

Sorry you are having trouble with your snow blower. Please send me a private message with your contact information as well as your model and serial number. I will make sure our Tech Service group is aware so when your dealer calls them they will have all the information.

The engine warranty goes through the engine manufacturing company, so we'll have to see on that, but we definitely want to work with you to make it right.

Thanks.

Mary Lyn


----------



## old_el_paseo (Oct 27, 2014)

well. at least the customer service at ariens seems good. i didnt think they would be on this forum...

i guess snowblowers are like cars. you can buy 2 of the same models, one will have many problems and one will have no problems at all. ''act of god'' i guess.


----------



## Ariens28 (Oct 2, 2014)

Ariens Company said:


> Ariens28 -
> 
> Sorry you are having trouble with your snow blower. Please send me a private message with your contact information as well as your model and serial number. I will make sure our Tech Service group is aware so when your dealer calls them they will have all the information.
> 
> ...


Pm sent Mary lyn


----------



## Ariens28 (Oct 2, 2014)

Well been a week and still no part's... getting quite a bit of snow now and now need to pay someone to do it because of a cheap seal kit the dealer keeps saying is coming ... when though remains to be seen


----------



## Ariens28 (Oct 2, 2014)

Ariens called my dealer to see how things were and still had no part's from their distributor, parts are being sent straight from Ariens now ASAP to get it done but parts aren't in yet and will only have it back next week after Christmas...not pleased


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

How about "Sir, we're so sorry. We're going to take that faulty machine back and give you a brand new one. We're all about customer service here." MH


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your continuing woes. I just had a brand new tankless water heater fail right out of the box so I know how you feel. It's one of those things that happens sometimes. In my case the manufacturer was extremely responsive; a tech spent over an hour on the phone with my plumber and I doing troubleshooting -- some breeze may also have been shot  -- and then overnighted a replacement for the faulty part right to my home. I was impressed, to put it mildly.

(Not sure why I'm reading the snowblower forum this morning. We're getting inches of precipitation here but it's all rain!)


----------

